# Image posting



## gumbyk (Apr 10, 2014)

I can't seem to post images for some reason.
If I try to click on the post images button, the screen dims, but the upload box never appears.
It works ok for the video upload though.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2014)

Do you use IE? If you do , probably it may be the problem with your net browser and the recent updates. I tried to open the upload selector today and no trouble here.


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 10, 2014)

But its weird that the upload selector works for video uploads, but not images


seems to work if I just attach it as a file...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2014)

If the way of attaching works, the another one should do that too. Just attached a couple of pictures with the Insert Line option without any problem.


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 10, 2014)

I just seem to be having problems with the image upload selector.

Weird...


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2014)

What nice photos!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2014)

I haven't had any difficulties adding photos, either on PC (Firefox) or the iPad, and I agree with Shinpachi, great photos!


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah, we were lucky enough to be airside when they viewed the aircraft. William declined the opportunity to climb aboard the German triplane, but jumped at the Pup!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 14, 2014)

Hold on a minute, is that.... naaah.


----------

